# Good recipe for a sauce to go with brown sugar rub



## camg (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey everyone look for a good recipe for bbq to go with my brown sugar rubbed baby back ribs. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2016)

This is my families favorite BBQ Sauce for Ribs and Pulled Pork...JJ

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.


----------



## camg (Jan 2, 2016)

sounds super good im going to try that for sure and ill let you know how i like it.

thanks for the recipe


----------



## schlotz (Jan 2, 2016)

I've worked on this recipe for quite some time. After a number of tweaks, it's pretty much settled into 'the sauce' the family expects with smoked ribs. Hope you like it as much as we do. Note: the dry mustard provides a reasonable amount of heat.  You might want to try it without adding pepper just to make sure for the first go around. JMTC :) 

_*BBQ Sauce #2 - Rum Sweet Heat*_

Recipe: Matt S

Serving Size: 8

Yield: 2 1/2 cups

Ingredients:

3/4 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup molasses, dark/full kind

1/4 cup soy sauce

1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce

1/2 cup ketchup

1/2 cup rum, Myers Dark - do not use spiced rum

2 tbs A1 Steak Sauce

1 tsp ground dry mustard

2 tsp garlic (2 cloves), minced or 1/4 tsp powder

ground black pepper to taste

1/4 tsp cumin seeds -- ground, maybe 1/2 tsp

1 1/2 tsp onion powder

Directions:

In a saucepan over low heat, mix the brown sugar, chile sauce, rum, soy sauce, ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, garlic, dry mustard, and pepper. Bring it to a rapid simmer then lower heat to just barely simmering for the next 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Let cool.  If you are going to store in refrigerator for a long time I would substitute garlic powder vs the minced cloves.  

Notes:

1 small onion = 1/3 cup chopped = 1 tsp powder

1 clove garlic = 1/8 tsp powder = 1 tsp minced

Possible adaptations: usually do the 1st two:

- substitute garlic powder vs cloves

- substitute 6-8 grinds of white pepper vs black to lower the heat content

- ground celery seed 1 tsp,

- ancho or chipotle powder 1/2 tsp, 

- substitute cayenne for the black pepper


----------



## joe black (Jan 2, 2016)

Any time that you have made a killer rub that you especially like, take a few samples and add different combinations of apple cider vinegar, apple juice, ketchup, honey or any other liquid that you like until you have a sauce that suits your taste.

or

Purchase Jeff's rub and sauce recipes.  They are very user friendly and can be easily modded to suit your individual taste.  Add some sweet and take out some heat or vice versa.  The proceeds from the sale of the recipes go to support and maintain the site.

Good luck and good researching,   Joe


----------

